# $2 a Block?  Yes, Sir!



## xutfuzzy (Nov 5, 2012)

I swear, I really was just going to the grocery store for milk and cereal.   Then I saw this:













2012-11-05 15.35.40.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 5, 2012






Two bucks a block?  Why, yes!  I'll take 9 blocks, please!













2012-11-05 16.10.42.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 5, 2012






Before:













2012-11-05 16.17.56.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 5, 2012






My mod:













2012-11-05 16.24.26.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 5, 2012






After:













2012-11-05 18.29.53.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 5, 2012






Bagged and tagged:













2012-11-05 18.50.11.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 5, 2012






The details:

Smoker: MES40 with AMNPS

Wood: Peach pellets

Duration: 2 hours

Smoking Temperature: Cold...45 to 50 degrees

Ambient Temperature: Same

Should be some good stuff for the holidays!


----------



## chilefarmer (Nov 5, 2012)

Outstanding, looking smoke. Super nice score on the cheese. I to would have bought that. CF


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2012)

Corey, evening..... Good deal on the cheese..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... Don't you just hate it, when that happens...  Looks like good eats in a few weeks...


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks really good. Think I'll have to give it a try once it cools off a bit here. Might be a bit tough with temps in the 80's and direct sunlight.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks Great Fuzzy!!! I did some peacheese about a month ago and it is wonderful, after you tough out the wait it will be very well worth it!!!

Roadkill, smoke it at night, I'm sure the temps drop off when the sun goes down and as long as you keep it under about 85* you will be fine!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 5, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Looks Great Fuzzy!!! I did some peacheese about a month ago and it is wonderful, after you tough out the wait it will be very well worth it!!!
> 
> Roadkill, smoke it at night, I'm sure the temps drop off when the sun goes down and as long as you keep it under about 85* you will be fine!


Hmmm, ok, I'm an idiot. Didn't consider night time. Duh...


----------



## ronrude (Nov 5, 2012)

Great score.  I haven't tried peach with cheese yet.  Just got 5lb from Todd.  I am looking forward to hear how you like it.


----------

